
Creativity Isn’t about Ideas; It’s about Execution  - jamesbritt
http://speculativeintent.com/2013/11/15/creativity-isnt-about-ideas-its-about-execution/
======
angle943
I make computer programs for a living. Perhaps in the future, if opportunities
arise, I hope to go into hardware production business.

So being in a situation where I must exert my "creativity" in order to
succeed, I must say that this article is a resounding confirmation of what I
had known all along. In fact, one of the earliest words on this topic that I
remember hearing, was from my own mother, who is an artist. She told me that
great, creative ideas came from observing many different great ideas produced
by others, and juxtaposing them intelligently to make it your own.

I have two things that I want to talk about on this topic:

So firstly, I want to talk about the value of possessing(or experiencing)
great, well-designed products. Although I try not to be so visible about it,
my closest friends know I am completely anal when it comes to quality and
design. As an example, when I am hanging out with my guy friends, and we
decide to rent a movie online, I am the one that insists on renting the HD
version. It's because of these type of situations that my friends would joke
that I am a snob or too materialistic. And perhaps that is some truth to those
statements, but I always felt that there was something much more important in
the reasoning of my desire. I always felt that great products and great
experiences set up the environment for me to be creative. I think Steve Jobs
said it best when he said, "In order to create something that deserves to sit
alongside the best products in the world, you have to have spent enough time
interacting with the best products."

Now as for my second comment: It seems to me that most of the people in the
world have this idea that creativity is purely original, and thus are so
appalled when they see things such as Apple taking cues from Window Phone's
flat design concept, and so on. And although technology is a relatively new
thing, creativity has been around ever since there were civilizations, and so
people were "stealing" ideas for centuries. How is it, after all these years,
that the general public still have this almost mystical view on creativity?
It's as if this is a deep, dark secret that all "creative" people in the world
try to conceal from the general public to keep themselves in the business and
to attach a "magical" appeal to their work.

